# Green spot algae on plants



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I believe that regardless of whether or not you remove the leaves, the green spot can spread since it has released spores into the water. Any area that is around long enough and is exposed to light will be a prime target. They key is to get the plants growing fast enough so that nutrients are consumed before algae can use them, and new leaves are made often enough to replace any old leaves covered in algae. Your tank is new. As long as the older leaves are still green and can recieve light for the plant, I would leave them. Let the plants establish themselves and then you can prune algae-covered leaves.


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2002)

I have been having the same problem, my tank is also pretty new. I also had this problem when I set up my tank the last time, I didn´t do anything special and the problem whent away in a few weeks when the tank got balanced.


----------

